# تصميم وقب جديد اسفل الركبة مع دراسة توزيع الضغط و الاجهاد الداخلي للطرف المبتور



## كاظم الجناني (10 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم وقب جديد اسفل الركبة مع دراسة توزيع الضغط و الاجهاد الداخلي للطرف المبتور
د.محسن جبر جويج
د.كاظم الجناني
الخلاصة :
يتكون الطرف اسفل الركبة من المركبات التالية ؛ الوقب , ذراع التوصيل , القدم الاصطناعي و الروابط . الجزء الذي تناولته هذه البحث هو الوقب حيث تم تصميم وقب جديد اكثرراحة للمبتورة طرفة و تم قياس خواصة عمليا ( باستخدام متحسسات ضغط ) و عدديا باستخدام طريقة العناصر المحددة و تم من خلالها حساب اجهاد الوقب اثناء دورة مشي كاملة كما وتم حساب توزيع الضغط و مقارنته مع النتائج العملية التي حصلنا عليها . 
*1-1 *المقدمة :Introduction 
البتر للاطراف الاصطناعية السفلى من اكثر البتور شيوعا نتيجة للالغام الارضية او المرض في الطرف , و هناك نوعان من البتور للاطراف السفلى بتر اعلى الركبة (AK) و بتر اسفل الركبة (BK) .
ان الغاية الاساسية من صناعة الطرف الاصطناعي هو للتعويض عن فقدان جزء من المكون الاساسي للطرف كالعضلات و العظام لكي نضمن مشية سليمة[1]
 يتكون الطرف الاصطناعي اسفل الركبة من الاجزاء التالية : وقب , عمود الوصل , قدم اصطناعي و رابط , شكل (1) , ان تصميم الوقب يجب ان يضمن راحة للمبتور طرفه ، كما انه يجب ان لا يكون نفس شكل البتر و انما يحتوي على بعض التعديلات (rectification) الضرورية في عملية نقل القوة بين الوقب و الجزء من المبتور [2]
*1-2 *الوقب الاصطناعي :The Prosthetic Socket 
يعتبر الوقب من الاجزاء المهمة في صناعة الطرف الاصطناعي و ذلك لانه يربط الطرف الاصطناعي بالجزء المبتور و لذلك يجب ان نضمن في صناعته تحقيق الراحة للمريض , الاستقرارية و العمر الطويل [ 3] 
 في الماضي كان الوقب (Socket) يصنع من الخشب و الالمنيوم , لان كلا المادتين لهما القابلية على مسك الجزء المبتور و هذا يتطلب وقت كبير لاتمام صناعة طرف واحد , اليوم بسبب التقدم التكنلوجي فان الوقب يصنع من مادة بولي ارثان (polyurethane) و فايبر كلاس وكلا المادتين ذات قوة جيدة و لهما وزن خفيف . [ 4] 
 من الملاحظ ان الوقب المصنع من البوليمر و الالياف الزجاجية او الكاربونية يكون سهل التشكيل بالاضافة الى انه يسبب راحة للمبتور طرفه هو ممكن من خلاله محاكاة الطرف المبتور [5] , و يصنع الوقت في الوقت الحاضر بطريقتين :
1- يصنع الوقب من مادة بولي برو بلين Polypropylene و الذي طور من جميعة الصليب الاحمر , تكون عملية التصنيع سهلة لكن الخواص الميكانيكية للبوليمرات بصورة عامة تنخفض مع الزمن . [ 6 ]
2- يصنع الوقب من المواد المركبة و تستخدم هذه الطريقة في مراكز صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية مثل ( مركز بغداد لصناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية و مركز البصرة لصناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية ) يكون الوقب المصنوع بتلك الطريقة اخف وزنا و اطول عمرا الا ان جساءته عالية لذلك يسبب عدم الراحة في بعض مناطق البتر[ 3 ]
*1-3 *تحليل المشية و قوى رد فعل الارض :Gait Analysis and GRF
ان تحليل المشية (Gait) يجهز الباحثين بمعلومات معتبرة في اداء و قابلية المريض للمشي فدورة المشي(Gait Cycle ) يمكن ان تصف و ببساطة طريقة المشي و هي تقسم الى طورين : الطور الاول يدعى بطور الازاحة (Stance Phase) و يبدأ مع بداية تماس كعب القدم (Heel Contact) الى نهاية تماس اطراف الاصابع (Toe Off) اما الطور الثاني فيدعى طور التأرجح (Swing Phase) و يعادل (40%) من دورة المشي (Gait Cycle ) (شكل (2)) ان طور الازاحة ينقسم الى ثلاث اقسام ؛ طور تماس كعب القدم , طور معدل الازاحة و طور النهاية (Toe Off) [ 7]
*1-4 *فعالية العضلات : Muscle Actions
تتصف العضلة بقابليتها على التقلص و الانبساط و يعتمد ذلك على طول العضلة و فعاليتها لذا لا يمكن منع حدوث عملية الشد الا بمعرفة قابلية العضلة على الحركة و هناك تمارين يجب اجراءها للمبتور طرفه قبل عملية تصنيع الطرف و تدعى تلك العمليات بتأهيل العضلة , فخلال عملية التقلص تحتاج العضلة الى طاقة اما في عملية الانبساط فان العضلة ستحر جزء من الطاقة , و هناك انواع عديدة من الطاقة التي تتولد اثناء عملية المشي منها طاقة استهلاك الاوكسجين و هناك طاقة نتيجة الحمل المسلط مثل طاقة الارجاع في القدم [ 8 ] شكل (3).
*2-1 *التحليل العددي للوقب و الجزء المبتور من الطرف:Numerical Analysis 
 تعتبر طريقة العناصر المحددة (F.E )في رسم شكل الوقب و الساق المتبقي و اعتبرت الخواص متساوية في جميع الاتجاهات(Isotropic) كما و تم افتراض عامل المرونة (200 كيلو باسكال )للانسجة و(10 كيكاباسكال) للعظام و نسبة بويسون (0,49 ) للانسجة (0,3 ) للعظام و استخدمت طريقة التماس لايجاد الضغط المتداخل [ 9 ]
2-2 تصميم الوقب الجديد :The design of a New Socket
 خلال تصنيع الوقب يكون من الضروري معرفة تأثير الضغط المتداخل على الساق المبتورة , و يختلف توزيع الضغط طبقا للطور الذي تمر به الحركة ففي طور الازاحة (Stance Phase ) نلاحظ توزيعا مختلفا في الضغط عند كل حركة .
ان الغاية الاساسية في هذه الدراسة هي قياس و تحليل الضغط في اطوار مختلفة و استخدم لهذا الغرض برنامج عددي (ANSYS) تم ادخال جميع المتغيرات و الخواص فيه للانسجة , العظام و الوقب .
ولان المواد المركبة ذات جساْة عالية لذلك فانها تؤثر على العضلات المرنة كعضلات عظم الشظية (Fibular Head ) و علينا ان نحافظ ايضا على عمر الوقب فعندما نقلل سمك الوقب سوف يفشل في منطقة PTB و عليه قمنا بتصميم وقب جديد ذو سمك مختلف حيث قمنا بازالة عدة طبقات في منطقة تحسس العضلات و ابقينا المناطق الاخرى تامة الطبقات و سنعرض ذلك لاحقا في الجزء العملي .
2-3 الظروف الحدودية :The Boundary Condition
 ثبتت الشروط لمحاكاة الحركة الطبيعية قدر الامكان ، فقد تم افتراض الطرف مثبتا من اسفل الركبة و تمت حركة الحمل المسلط توافقية وذلك بتسليط حمل متغير على القدم و حسب قوة رد فعل الارض .
وتم الفصل بين المكونات على اساس التلامس (Contact ) بين سطح الوقب و الانسجة و العظام , كما تم اخذ التعديل في الشكل (Rectification) لما يسببه من ضغط اولي(Pre-pressure) قبل تسليط الحمل ومن خلال كل ذلك تم حساب الاجهاد في الوقب و مقارنة ذلك بأعلى اجهاد يتحمله الوقب كما تم حساب اعلى انحراف عمودي و الذي يجب ان لا يتجاوز (4ملم ) [ 10 ]
 وقد تم ازالة طبقات من منطقة العضلات و جعل تلك المنطقة اكثر مرونة و بذلك يشعر المريض براحة اكثر . اما المناطق التي تتعرض الى ضغط كبير فيبقى عدد الطبقات كما كان في منطقة PTB وبذلك نضمن التصميم الامثل الذي يسبب راحة للمريض .
3 - الجزء العملي :Experimental Work
3-1 اختبار الشد و الانحناء : Tensile Test and Flexural Test
 الحسابات العددية و العملية تعتمد على المواصفات الميكانيكية للمادة وذلك نجده في اختبار الشد طبقا للمقاييس العالمية (ASTM D638) [ 11 ]اما في حالة Contact فاننا حتما سنحتاج الى الجساءة الانحنائية للمادة وقد وجدناها طبقا للقاييس العالمية ( ASTM 790H- D) [ 12 ] .
3-2 صناعة العينات بطريقة الضغط التخلخلي (Vacuum Method ) هناك انواع من المواد المركبة التي تحتاج معرفة الخواص الميكانيكية لها :
1- عينات ذات 13طبقات (طبقات 6من الياف بيرلون , طبقة واحدةمن الياف الكاربون ، 6 طبقات من الياف بيرلون و تضاف مادة اكريليك ). 
2- عينات ذات 9طبقات (طبقات 6من الياف بيرلون , طبقة واحدةمن الياف الكاربون ، طبقتان من الياف بيرلون و تضاف مادة اكريليك ).
3- عينات ذات 6طبقات (طبقات 6من الياف بيرلون , تضاف مادة اكريليك ). 
4- عينات ذات 3طبقات (طبقات 3من الياف بيرلون , تضاف مادة اكريليك ). 
 على العموم لمعرفة الخواص الميكانيكية و حتى نتجنب تكون الفقاعات التي تسبب تكوين معامل تركز اجهاد عالي يسبب الفشل , تم استخدام طريقة الضغط التخلخلي و كالاتي :
1- تحضير عينة من الكلس على شكل مكعب يحتوي على انبوب في الوسط .
2- تغطى العينة بعد وصفها على جهاز التفريغ بمادة بولي فينال استست .
3- تغطى بالواح من البيرلون و كاربون حسب المقاييس العالمية .
4- تغطى كل تلك المواد مرة اخرى بكيس من مادة بولي فينال استيت .
5- تضاف مادة اكريلك من الاعلى و تتم عملية توزيع تلك المادة على كل الاوجهة بعد تشغيل جهاز التفريغ.
6- نحصل في النهاية على الواح من المواد المركبة يتم تقطيعها حسب المقاييس العالمية .
3-3 تصميم و صناعة الوقب الجديد esign and Manufacturing the Comfortable socket 
 ان المقياس العالمي لعدد الطبقات التي يصنع منها الوقب 13 طبقة و ان مراحل تصنيعه مشابهة لعملية تصنيع العينات , بعد شعور المرضى بعدم الراحة في منطقة العضلات , فقد قمنا بأزالة عدد من الطبقات في تلك المناطق وذلك لحاجة العضلة للتغذية و التحرك بحرية و لان تلك المناطق هي مناطق قليلة الضغط و لاتسبب فشل مادة الوقب , وحتى نستطيع أيجاد افضل سمك ، استخدمت طريقة (Optimization)
3-4 توزيع الضغط بين الطرف المتبقي و الوقب :The pressure distributions
 ان الوقب لطرف اسفل الركبة يتفاوت من شخص لاخر و ذلك لان وزن و شكل الوقب يختلف تبعا لشكل البتر و نوعه لذلك يعتبر اخذ الابعاد الحقيقية للطرف المبتور امرا ضروريا في انجاح عملية التاهيل .
 لقياس الضغط الداخلي يجب تركيب متحسسات ضغط خاصة تقيس توزيع الضغط و تبنى داخل الوقب في تماس مع الانسجة للطرف المبتور .
 تربط تلك المتحسسات ببرغي و حلقة يستطيع من خلاله ضبط المسافة بين الجلد و الحلقة وتكون الحلقة متحركة حتىيمكن تثبيتها لست مناطق مختلفة و لعدة محاور .
 المحور الداخلي في المستوي (AP) يوضع المتحسس عند النقطة (PT ) اما المستوي (ML) فيكون عموديا على المستوي (AP) , يوضع متحسسات اخريات في النقطة (PD) و في المنطقة (DG) و عند (FH), (MT) و (DT) .
 يحتوي متحسس الضغط على خلية قياس الحمل (Load cell) و ذراع و حلقة متحركة و تجمع كما و صفها الباحث لي(Lee ) و اخرون [13]
متحسسات الضغط تربط بشاشة مؤشر و المريض يجب ان يسير مسافة 10 متر و بسرعته الطبيعية .
4- النتائج: The Results 
4-1 النتائج العددية للضغط المتداخل و الاجهادات :Numerical Results
 في الطريقة العددية (FE) ، ببرنامج (ANSYS) حيث تم حساب الضغوط الابتدائية (Pre-pressure) قبل عملية تسليط الحمل و الذي ينتج من التعديلات السالبة (Negative Rectification ) ، ان اعلى ضغط ابتدائي كان (52 كيلوباسكال ) في منطقة PT و الضغوط الاخرى كانت في مناطق DT , LT , MT كالاتي :46 كيلوباسكال , 7 كيلوباسكال , 3 كيلو باسكال على التوالي , اما في مناطق التعديلات السالبة فلايوجد ضغط .
 في حالة المشي يدخل تاثير رد فعل الارض على الضغط المسلط على الوقب ويكون اعلى ضغط في منطقة PT حوالي 334كيلوباسكال مع ضغوط مختلفة (215 , 115,140,100,175) في مناطق PD,FH,MT,DT و DG على التوالي .
 ان اعلى ضغط في منطقة عضلة عظم الشظية يحدث حوالي 75% من طور الازاحة . الشكل (ِِA15ِ) الى (F 15) نلاحظ نتائج ست انواع من المناطق مع توزيع الضغط في كل منطقة لكل دورة مشي . ومن المهم ان نعرف ايضا ان توزيع الاجهاد في الوقب ضروري لتحديد عمر الوقب . 
الاشكال من (13A ِ) الى (F 13 ( توضح توزيع اجهاد ( Von Mises) نلاحظ ان اعلى اجهاد يتولد في منطقة الرابط (Adaptor) في منطقة اتصال الوقب Socket بالذراع (Pylon) و تكون قيمته 1.3ميكاباسكال و يحدث عند 35 % من طور الازاحة ويكون اعلى اعلى احهاد في منطقة PT بقيمة 0.97ميكاباسكال , و ان اعلى اجهاد في منطقة عضلة عظم الشظية هي 252 كيلوباسكال , 375 كيلوباسكال للوقب المصمم قياسيا و الوقب المصمم في الدراسة الحالية على التوالي . الاشكال من 13A الى 14F توضح توزيع الاجهاد لكل خط طولي من الخطوط الطولية الاربعة .
اعظم ازاحة تحدث عند 35% من منطقة PT حيث تكون قيمة التشوهة في الوقب 2.4 ملم . 
4-2 النتائج العملية : The Experimental Results
في الدراسة الحالية تم قياس الضغط بواسطة المتحسسات حسب شكل الوقب الموجود ووزن الشخص المبتور طرفه .
في الاشكال من 15A الى 15F نلاحظ ان قيمة الضغط لعدة انواع من المناطق اثناء عملية المشي , لن قيمة رد فعل الارض مهمة في ايجاد القيم المختلفة للضغطفي مناطق مختلفة من الوقب .
ان شكل توزيع الضغط يشبه لحد ما شكل توزيع رد فعل الارض في القدم ، نلاحظ في بعض الاشكال الحصول على قيم سالبة للضغط في طور التأرجح , تم قياس الضغط لدورة كاملة و تمت مقارنة النتائج العملية مع النتائج التي حصلنا عليها نظريا و كما في الاشكال من (15A الى 15F ).
5-مناقشة النتائج :The Discussion
5-1 مناقشة النتائج للطريقة العددية :The Numerical Discussion
 نلاحظ في بعض الاشكال ان قيمة الضغط تكون اعلى ما يمكن عند تماس كعب القدم بالارض (Heel Contact) في حين انه في مناطق اخرى تكون قيمة اعلى ضغط عند طور نهاية القدم و هذا يعتمد اساسا على قيمة رد فعل الارض و شكلها بالاضافة الى زاوية الميلان و التعديلات المضافة على الوقب .
 ان اجهاد الوقب الذي تم ايجاده في طريقة العناصر المحددة هو حتما ليس بالدقة العالية, لاننا قد فرضنا بعض الفرضيات منها ؛ الاعتماد على قيم جاهزة للمواصفات الميكانيكية للعظام و الانسجة كما ان شكل الوقب المعقد لا يمكن رسمه بالضبط ، افتراض انه لا يوجد انزلاق بين الوقب و الانسجة لذا فان معامل الاحتكاك قد تم الغاءه , وهذه الفرضيات حتما ستؤثر على النتائج العددية .
 في بعض الاشكال كان الضغط موجبا وذلك لوجود التعديلات السالبة و التي سببت ضغطا موجبا اما التعديلات الموجبة فلم تسبب اي ضغط بل انها على العكس كانت بحاجة الى قوة اكبر لكي يتولد عندها الضغط. اما عن قيمة الازاحة العمودية او التشوه المرن فانه لم يتعد القيمة العظمى له الذي تحددها المقاييس العالمية في تصميم الوقب و حصلنا على اقل عدد من الطبقات التي تعطي راحة للمريض دون ان يحدث فشل و تسهل عملية سريان الدم و التغذية للعضلة .
5-2 مناقشة النتائج العملية :The Experimental Discussion
الضغط الذي تم حسابه بالطريقة العملية لا يمثل الضغط الحقيقي المسلط لان مكبس المتحسس هو عمودي على الجزء المبتور و بالتالي لا يستطيع قياس انواع الضغط الاخرى بالاتجاهات المختلفة ، كما اننا اهملنا تاثير التعديلات Rectification لان نقطة تصفير المكبس لا تعتمدعلى تلك التعديلت و نلاحظ من الاشكال التي حصلنا عليها وجود ضغوط سالبة في طور التأرجح (Swing Phase) تلك الضغوط السالبة هي نتيجة للضغط التخللخلي الناتج عن وزن الطرف الاصطناعي .
 في بعض المناطق نلاحظ ان قيمة الضغط في منطقة تلامس كعب القدم اعلى منها في منطقة نهاية القدم كما في الشكل (15A) اما في مناطق اخرى نلاحظ ان قيمة الضغط عند نهاية القدم اعلى منه في مرحلة كعب القدم وهذا طبعا يعود الى اختلاف في قيمة رد فعل الارض .
6- الاستنتاجات :Conclusions
1- اعلى قيمة ضغط , اجهاد و تشوه تحدث في منطقة PT.
2- الوقب الذي تم تصميمه و تصنيعه كان توزيع الضغط في الخط الجانبي منه في منطقة FH و MT يزداد ثم يقل وذلك بسبب تغير في معامل تركز الاجهاد .
3- هناك بعض الفروقات بين التحليل العددي و العملي لاختلاف الظروف المحيطية .
4- ان الوقب الجديد هو افضل و اكثر احة للمريض من الوقب السابق القديم بعد ازالة 7 طبقات من منطقة تحسس العضلات .
5- وجود ضغوط اولية في التحليل العددي نتيجة لوجود التعديلات .
6- في الجزء العملي نلاحظ وجود بعض الضغوط السالبة في طور التارجح نتيجة وزن الطرف الاصطناعي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ كاظم الجنابي .

تحية طيبة .

مجهود كبير وجبار اعانك الله .

مقدمة رائعة وثروة غنية بالمعلومات جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها حسنات اعمالك .:15: 

الله الموفق .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## كاظم الجناني (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ شكري محمد نوري شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع ..


----------



## tigersking007 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بجد والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## majd82_m (21 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم على هاذا الموضوع يا أخ كاظم


----------



## أميرة العين (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا أستاذ على المعلومات القيمة
انا درست عن الاطراف المبتورة ......... بس ما فهمت شي
و موضوعك فهمني أشياء كثيرة ووصل وربط المعلومات بعقلي بطريقة صحيحة
جزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذ
ملاحظة صغيرة :
 أين هي الصور والمخططات ؟ لماذا لم تظهر عندي ؟

ودمت سالما


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على المجهود الممتاز
ولكن لماذا لا تظهر الصور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (15 مايو 2008)

حياك الله اخي الكريم وبارك الله لك ولمشرفك د. محسن جبر في هذا الموضوع وسلامي الحار له


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 مايو 2008)

الأخ الفاضل .. الدكتور كاظم ... الموضوع رائع .. والتقديم أكثر روعة .. بارك الله فيكم وأستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور محسن جويج على هذا الجهد المتميز .. والذى أتمنى شخصياً الإستفادة منه بشكل حقيقي و جدي في مساعدة العديد من حالات معاقي الحروب الذين يزخر بهم عراقنا الحبيب للأسف الشديد ... جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ... وبالتوفيق دائماً ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (26 يونيو 2008)

اريد ان اعرف القوى المسلطه على عظم الساق واتجاهها


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بجد والله بارك الله فيك
انا اعمل في مجال الاطراف الصناعية عن جد معلومات قيمة وطريقة عرض سلاسة
شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق الجنة 00 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يا شباب بدي لو سمحتو الادوات التي تدخل في صناعة الاطراف الصناعية


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود .........وأرجو ان تعيد ارفاق الاشكال للتوضيح


----------

